# J2ME in Xcode?



## Nosh (Apr 12, 2004)

Has anyone plugged a J2ME toolkit into Xcode? I noticed J2EE is in there, so it can't be THAT farfetched. I like Java and all, but I'm a dope when it comes to things like unix, and aside from a Windows and Sparc distribution, there was a .bin file on Sun's site for linux. Stuffit decompressed it, but I'm not sure if I can plug that into Xcode or not. I'm just trying to avoid buying an IDE 

Nosh


----------



## gusbin (Apr 13, 2004)

Nosh said:
			
		

> Has anyone plugged a J2ME toolkit into Xcode? I noticed J2EE is in there, so it can't be THAT farfetched. I like Java and all, but I'm a dope when it comes to things like unix, and aside from a Windows and Sparc distribution, there was a .bin file on Sun's site for linux. Stuffit decompressed it, but I'm not sure if I can plug that into Xcode or not. I'm just trying to avoid buying an IDE
> 
> Nosh


Haven't tried XCODE with J2ME, but I used JEDIT with AntFarm to do the J2ME Development....it's great and its free...


----------

